# Blind/special needs tortoises



## TortiMom96 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi everyone i am a somewhat newer tortoise mom. I have had several turtles growing up but i got my first tortoise in january of 2019. I have 2 redfoot tortoises who are my babies. My first morgan is somewhat special needs because she was born missing quite a few toenails. She does have difficulty with things such as not being able to climb certain things because she cant grip with a nub lol other than that she doesnt need anything special. My second is captain i got her in February after feeling that morgan needed stimulation and to be with her own kind. Captain is 100% fine with no special needs. The breeder i acquired both of them from has 2 hatchlings with special needs and is asking me to take them because he knows i do a ton of reaserch and just want the best for my babies and dont mind what so ever about their deformities(gifts). I am going to see them tomorrow to see how severe these disabilites are. 1 is a redfoot with what was described as a wonkey leg and the other is an elongated tortoise who is bling but eating just fine. Givin the species needs and care they will all be able to live together (i have a 4x4 enclosure for 2 hatchlings lol(their spoiled)) i have plenty of space for them and already have accommodations for space when they get to big for that in a few years. Giving a lot of back story sorry:/ i guess my question is can other special need tortoise moms/dads tell their stories. I understnad that because of these issues(gifts) they have, they could not due very well and pass no matter how hard i try to raise them up the best way i possibly can. No one else wants them so he is wanting to gift them to me just so they have a good home and im super excited because i feel this is what i need/want to do but also very nervous because i care so much and want to make sure im doing the right thing for not only them but my already existing babies (captain and morgan) btw the new names would be crown and royal lol (not an alcoholic just think they are cute unisex names) neither of these animals have been or are sick just have deformities from birth. Hearing other stories would help me feel a lot better and maybe some tips for situations you have ran into just incase i run into the same thing. Thank you all for reading this really long paragraph lol i will insert pictures of captain and morgan below.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2019)

It's not a good idea to mix species. If you go to our FAQ section you'll find a thread about mixing species pinned towards the top of the section. The three RF tortoises would be fine together, but the tortoise whose species has evolved on a whole different continent should have his own enclosure.

Also, you may feel 4' x 4' is big, but it's not big enough for that many tortoises.


----------

